# Been too nervous to say..



## Drazic<3

... but I am pregnant again after an MMC at 10 weeks in November. Had one cycle and bam! Didn't expect it to happen so soon but we are over the moon (and completely terrified!) Wishing, hoping and dreaming this is our time. If so, I will be due 1st September. 

Please send us loads of love and healthy baby dust! :dust:

-x-

https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/100_8774.jpg
EDIT - Just a couple of the many tests I have done over the past two weeks!


----------



## Rumpskin

Sweetheart, you are so brave posting this.

Again, huge congrats darling. 

I am so pleased for you :hugs: xxx

Wishing you a very very healthy and oh so happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks darling. I just figured I have to get over this obsession with 'jinxing' everything and try and be more positive. I am preggo and very happy to be and all I can do is eat well and wish and hope that this is our time. Huge :hugs:


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats. Have a happy, healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! I know how terrifying it is, but am glad to hear that you're going to try to take it one day at a time. You're pregnant today, so why not celebrate, right? Congrats, again! :)


----------



## Rumpskin

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks darling. I just figured I have to get over this obsession with 'jinxing' everything and try and be more positive. I am preggo and very happy to be and all I can do is eat well and wish and hope that this is our time. Huge :hugs:

I can so relate to how you are feeling. It is a huge step you have taken and the only way now is upward!

I am totally and utterly chuffed for you xx

Fab collection of tests btw!!! :cloud9:


----------



## SugarKisses

So happy for you babe. Congrats again. I really hope you have a smooth and healthy pregnancy :hugs:

Lots of love always x x x

p.s I have started a preggo journal x x x


----------



## lauraperrysan

YAY :) Although I have seen you in 1st tri a bit :)
You'll have to get a ticker too missy....it took me a few days to pluck up the courage to put mine on but I figured if something does go wrong and *touch wood* it doesn't then I would want the support of you guy's to help me thro 
Massive sticky dust to you and here's to spending the next 8 months comparing m/s, bumps and birth stories xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. 

That doesn't include the digis either! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

Awww what lovely tests so great they have got darker and darker.Congrats babe xxxxxxxx


----------



## pip holder

Oh wow - massive congrats, sending over a binbag of stickydust to you :dust: :dust: :dust:

LOve love LOVE the test gallery pics too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Pops

Darling, I am so, so very happy for you :hugs:

Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## cazd

Heya - Just spotted your :bfp: announcement and wanted to send some huge CONGRATULATIONS your way!!!

Love the stick pic :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

congrats x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congrattttts :)


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Charlotteee

Waaay there we go hunny. Getting there. Try not to worry too much. I know its hard, but things will be ok xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

Fab news!! I thought i did lots of tests!! WOWWWWW!! lol :hugs: xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun 

Glad to be joining you in the first tri xxx


----------



## lolly25

Yay :) CONGRATS huni x x x x :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations!

xxx


----------



## chachadada

wahooooooooooooooooo :) sending you :hugs: :kiss: and lot's of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## T'elle

conngratulations on both pregnancy and posting babes!!!! your so brave hun you can do this i know you can <3 il be stalking!! loving all the tests btw goodluck hun xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you so much girls :hugs:


----------



## kirsten627

Congrats!!!


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations honey :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## didda

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xxx


----------



## a_c

Wonderful news hope it's a sticky one this time


----------



## Wanta2010baby

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats hunni
xx


----------



## memes12

Very sorry to hear about your loss.

Look at all of those pink lines!!! Whoo-hooo!! Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## Poshie

Many congrats D :happydance: it's going to be 3rd time lucky for you :D


----------



## honey08

:dance::wohoo: 

masssive congrats wishing u super sticky vibes :dance:


----------



## costgang

congrats and good luck:hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

congrats babe x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you :cry: :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats lovey!!! x :D


----------



## ineedaseed

congrats hun, you totally deserve your bfp . big hugs xxxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Super duper congrats!! those test look amazing!! lol


----------



## mamaxm

what purdy lines! congrats!


----------



## Jolene

Congrats :yippee: That is such awesome news.


----------



## Caterpiller

Bucketfulls of :dust: and sticky vibes for a happy and healthy 9 months Drazic - keep up the PMA.


----------



## summerarmahni

Congrats thats fab news sending you tons of :dust: xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Official Congratulations hun x Wishing you extra special babydust x x


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations hunny, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy this time xxxx


----------



## R&JBabybean

Congratulations x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. I need to step away from the tests now! :hugs:


----------



## PleaseBaby

Congratulations hun x


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats hun x


----------



## carrieanne

congrats sweetie i know how nerve racking this is especially after loss im sure this one will be fine xxx


----------



## cheryl6

congrats and lots of sticky dust to you xx
wow amazing test collection x


----------



## Sparky0207

Hugest congratulations hun

Sending you loads of sticky dust :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you all :hugs:


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats!


----------



## AC81

congratulations! :happydance:

ps - love those beautiful dark lines!!!


----------



## Liz2

Awesome news honey! Congrats!!


----------



## Linzi

huge congrats again hun :) so happy for you x


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats again sweetie. :bunny: I am so very happy for you.


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hunny :hugs: you really deserve this x x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats :) :) x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## R&JBabybean

lovely lines :) huge congrats x x


----------



## stephwiggy

oooh hunny ... just seen this - huge hugs - carefull out in the ice and snow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_t

Big congrats.


----------



## IndigoDreams

_Congratulations!!_


----------



## Beltane

Sending you lots of sticky :dust: Huge congrats!


----------



## happy-kat

hey hun huge congratulations to you wishing you a healthy 9 months -x-


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats and a H&H 9 months :D


----------



## bambikate

congrats hunni - tons of baby dust xxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much girls :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Huge Congratulations Babe...I can't wish you enough luck :dust: and happines for a healthy pregnancy.....Oooodles of Love xxx


----------



## ladypotter

awwww....so happy for you!!! Much STICKY :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Pippin

Huge congrats and good to see you are thinking positively if you are a little nervous (understandably). x


----------



## twiggy56

congrats sweetie, hope its a sticky bean for you!

x x


----------



## Webbykinskt

I am so pleased for you Katie. I'm sending you all my sticky dust being as I can't use mine yet :haha: xx


----------



## baileybram

congrats hun xx


----------



## dippy dee

congrats xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations, lovely news xx


----------



## jillypoop

Hun I am sooooo so so happy for you!

I can't imagine how scared and excited you are but rest assured we all have our fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you!

Honestly, you deserve it so much and everytime I log on to BnB I look for an update from you like this :D

This has really cheered me up at the end of a truly awful day so can't imagine how you must be feeling!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Congrats!!


----------



## parkgirl

Loads of sticky :dust: to you. Congrats!!


----------



## gothique

Congratulations!


----------



## Blob

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for all the lovely messages girls.



jillypoop said:


> Hun I am sooooo so so happy for you!
> 
> I can't imagine how scared and excited you are but rest assured we all have our fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you!
> 
> Honestly, you deserve it so much and everytime I log on to BnB I look for an update from you like this :D
> 
> This has really cheered me up at the end of a truly awful day so can't imagine how you must be feeling!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bless your heart darling, you made me all tearful! Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Just realised I hadn't posted in here - naughty Shazza!

Hugest congratulations lovely :yipee:

I shall be following your journey and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Honey I'm so happy to read this, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you all :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Hey you xxx - so... scan today??? Have you got a journal? howd it go?


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hun! It went great thanks :) Piccis in my journal which is still in ttc until be hopefully make it to second tri :hugs:


----------



## hayzeb

Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------

